# first time clone grow



## blondlebanese (Aug 26, 2014)

in a few days i'll be bringing home my first clones.  do I plant them right away in their permanent pots under the 1000w light and start them on a 18 hour on 18 hour off light schedual?


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 26, 2014)

I veg my clones under a T5 light for 24 hours/7 days a week. Most people veg 24 hours as cannabis doesn't need a dark period during veg.  Then when it is ready to go into bloom we go 12/12. 1000 w light is pretty strong for a baby.

I would start it out in a smaller pot first.  
Show us your new babies when you get them. how exciting.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 26, 2014)

No one uses an 18 hour on and an 18 hour off light schedule.  Those that use an 18 hour light schedule only have a 6 hour off.  However most of us here run our veg lights all the time.  

Other than that, I can add nothing to what Rosebud said....except that I am so jealous that I cannot go buy clones....


----------

